# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  طریقه ایجاد های لایتر برای ویرایشگر vbulletin با PHP

## اسماعیل ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

من یه انجمن دارم که می خوام کدهای برنامه نویسیم رو به رنگ اصلی خودشون قرار بدم ...

دقیقاً مثل همین ادیتور برنامه نویس که می تونیم کدهای چند زبان رو های لایت کنیم

ممنون میشم کسی راهنماییم کنه

----------


## Javidhb

پاک شود.....

----------


## اسماعیل ابراهیمی

معلومه خیلی سطح علمی و فرهنگی تون بالاست ...

----------


## Javidhb

نه داداش جواب رو نوشتم اما برای phpbb (اثرات بیخوابی بود!). بعد از پست کردن دیدم نوشتید vBulletin منم مجبور شدم پستم رو پاک کنم!!!! اون "پاک شود...." یعنی مدیرای سایت بیام پست خود من رو پاک کنن، نـــــــــــه تاپیک شما رو!

----------


## famarini

سلام

ببین این بدردت می خوره :
http://vbmods.info/showthread.php?10...lighter-vB-4.X

----------

